# Solved: Safari problem



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

*safari quit unexpectely while using librooksbas.dylib plug-in*

This is the message I get when attempting to open safari on my applemac.

Safari starts to open but quickly closes and I get this message in a textbox. I'm asked to Ingnore, Report or Reopen. When I reopen the same message appears.

Internet is working fine and emails coming in.

Can you help or is there another browser I can use, if so how do I get it onto the applemac?

Thanks


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you have Rapport plugin installed?

http://www.trusteer.com/support/uninstalling-rapport-mac-os-x


----------



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi and many many thanks for sorting this out for me.

It took me a while to locate the Rapport but when I did it was quite simple to turn it off.

Excellent forum and I will defo use again.

Full marks to Headrush


----------



## woodyphotog (Oct 10, 2013)

I am having the same problem but cannot find Rapport anywhere. What do I do?


----------



## bluebunner (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi woodyphotog, I'm sorry but I can't remember where I found it but it was there, try all the places downloads might go to, I suppose if you download something from the internet and see where that is going it may be the same place?

Once you have uninstalled Rapport if you can't do the next step come back on and I'll try to remember what I did.

best of luck.


----------

